# WEDDING PLANNERS and ORGANIZERS



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well...the time is drawing near! I have been seeing my Fiancée for a little over a year and a half and our plans are to be married before the year is out. She is such a wonderful lady and a perfect fit for me...but we are experiencing a small snag.

She is going crazy trying to plan everything on her own and I have suggested that she contact a company that specializes in Planning or Organizing Weddings but she said there are so many and they are all telling her so many different things.

Does anyone have any personal experiences with any of these companies? And would you mind sharing your experiences, what was included, what was not, the outcome or final results of the service and the cost of such services so I can assist her with selecting a decent company to do our wedding?

I think it is probably against the rules of this forum to actually mention the company's name, address and telephone number here...but we can share all the info here for the entire forum and then private message me with the contact info if you would please. Thanks to all who reply...

I am trying to find an older discussion thread where someone from this forum had told me about a decent company that planned their wedding on a beach for 200,000php and everything was included...but I have not found that comment yet.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Opps...Sorry! I guess I should have given a little more information about where in the Philippines we were planning on getting married. My Fiancée and I will be getting married on Luzon Island (primarily because this is where 99% of her friends and family are located), but hopefully outside the city, (Manila), to assist with avoiding the outrageously high prices of inner city businesses...

However: I will keep an open mind and see what everyone here comes up with.

We are opting for a nice garden style outdoor wedding with all the bangs and whistles to give us some fond memories of this special day, (photographer, band, reception with catered food, etc.), but we also have a desire to avoid the extremely high prices that the Manila wedding planners typically charge.

Any suggestions or options are welcomed. I want my bride to be completely satisfied for this special day...no hassles or stress, fond memories, nice music, great food and good times!

Thanks again to this awesome community and forum members for all you do here...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife and I just got married in Manila earlier this month and had our ceremony at Blue Gardens Quezon City. They offered a Worry Free Wedding Package that includes a wedding planner for the day of the ceremony and for p25k more the wedding planner will help you plan everything leading up to the wedding.

The wedding planner we used is named Marianne Chua and we were very happy with her and her staff. She took my wife down to Divisoria a few weeks before the ceremony to shop for the dresses for the bridesmaids, barongs for the men and all the other crap you need. She also assisted us in choosing the host for the reception, the food for the catering and all the other little things that need to be done. The day of the wedding she coordinated the photographers, the hair and makeup artist for the women, the car taking the bride to the venue and at the ceremony made sure everyone knew where to stand for what, what music to play when, basically everything.

For us it was well worth it to pay the p25k for all the pre-wedding help, but I understand not everyone may have that kind of budget. How much are other planners quoting?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Forgot to add, the Worry Free Wedding Package was p159k for 100 guests and that included:

Buffet for 100 (Appetizer, Soup, Salad, 7 different main courses, dessert and non-alcoholic drinks)
Photographers with wedding album and DVD video
Wedding Cake
DJ with sound system
Wedding Emcee/Host
Use of venue for prenup pics

There was a ton of other little stuff, but that was the main package. A little pricey but WAY cheaper than having the ceremony and reception in the US.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Honda Guy...thanks for your feed back...it is beginning to be clear to me who I should look into! You are actually the third person who has actually used this particular company and another Forum Member private messaged me with the same contact that his friend had used. Every one I have corresponded with has been quite pleased with Blue Gardens. I am currently batting a 1000 with four out of four mentions for this one company in Quezon City.

We had previously been getting quotes between P350,000 and P620,000 for a variety of options inside the Manila Metro area...but the prices seemed to drop dramatically as soon as we looked at a few wedding planners out in the Provincial out skirts...

Then all of a sudden we are getting all of these positive reports back about this one company located right in the heart of Quezon City with a nice facility and really reasonable pricing.

This is it for me...I am pushing my mid fifties right now and do not ever plan to get married again after this one. She is my soul mate and I want this day to be so special for her in appreciation for putting up with me...so price is not necessarily an issue but I do not want to unnecessarily waste money either. A nice wedding ceremony and reception will cost what it costs but this Blue Gardens seems to offer a really nice option for a very fair amount. Thanks again for sharing your experiences from your wedding day...and I hope you and your new bride, (HondaGal), will enjoy a long and healthy and happy union together!


----------

